# [OT] Alice a 4mbit/s

## ProT-0-TypE

Telecom Italia: dal 31 marzo con Alice l'Internet veloce passa 4 Mega

e questo è il commento di skyluke di ngi:

```

Il 1 aprile 2005 Telecom Italia inizierà la commercializzazione delle ADSL 4096/256, sia sul mercato retail attraverso Alice, che sul mercato wholesale (quello per gli ISP come NGI).

Questo servizio è destinato ad essere un enorme pacco di Telecom Italia, vediamo perchè:

1) il servizio è rate adaptive, con una velocità di aggancio in downstream da 1536 a 4096 Kbit/s e in upstream da 225 a 256 Kbit/s.

La forchetta in downstream è notevole. Questo significa che esiste un'alta probabilità che, nemmeno a livello fisico, queste linee andranno mai a 4mbit/s.

Sostanzialmente è impossibile dire a priori quale sarà la velocità massima della linea.

2) la banda minima garantita è di 20kbit/s, ossia 1/200 (un DUECENTISMO) rispetto alla velocità di picco.

3) Telecom fornisce questo servizio SOLO su nuovi VP "speciali" dedicati a queste linee e fissa già a priori le politiche di upgrade basate sul numero di utenze. La scaletta è la seguente:

PCR (Kbit/s)   MCR (Kbit/s)   Soglia per lupgrade del VP (numero clienti finali attivi)

5.120      1.024      45

6.144      2.048      90

6.144      3.072      135

8.192      4.096      180

10.240      5.120      225

12.288      6.144      270

16.384      8.192      360

20.480      10.240      450

25.600      12.800      560

30.720      15.360      670

35.840      17.920      790

Ve la spiego in due parole:

Telecom ci obbliga a mettere fino a 45 (QUARANTA-CINQUE) poveri utenti a 4mbit/s dentro a un VP da 5mbit/s (con 1mbit/s di banda garantita, tra l'altro!!!).

Solo al 46° utente possiamo chiedere un upgrade al successivo scalino da 6mbit/s e cosi' via.

Ora, vi posso assicurare che con simili concentration rate il servizio funzionerà malissimo.

Da nostra esperienza, già con QUINDICI utenti 1.2mbit/s (figuriamoci a 4mbit/s) compressi dentro a un VP a 5mbit/s si avrebbe una saturazione totale del VP... non oso pensare con 40 clienti. Praticamente avrebbero ping > 1000ms costante e performances massime intorno ai 4/5kbyte/s.

Solo sui VP di grandi dimensioni (>500 clienti) si potrà avere speranza di dare un servizio decente.

Sui VP attuali, NGI pratica un concentration rate QUATTRO volte minore rispetto a quello proposto da Telecom e nonostante questo ci sono comunque dei VP che si saturano lo stesso.

Ma almeno con l'infrastruttura attuale abbiamo la possibilità di chiedere noi un upgrade per sistemare la situazione.

Invece con le linee a 4mbit/s NON possiamo chiedere upgrade prima di raggiungere il numero minimo di clienti da loro imposto, ovvero in caso di saturazione abbiamo le mani legate.

Quindi, non riteniamo che questa offerta abbia i requisiti minimi di qualità per NGI e pertano abbiamo deciso di attivare il servizio, in via sperimentale, solo su Milano e Roma (dove abbiamo speranza di arrivare ad almeno 500 clienti in tempi brevi e avere un VP dimensionato in modo adeguato).

NGI farà di tutto per imporre a Telecom di variare l'offerta a 4mbit/s in modo che diventi vendibile con uguale qualità in tutta Italia.

```

----------

## RockSteady

devono ancora farmi l'upgrade alla mega pensa te se credo a questo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

anche a me devono ancora fare l'upgrade..  Comunque questo non è un upgrade per tutti, ma sarà un'altra offerta parallela a quella da 1,2 mbit. 

Il problema è che dovrebbe funzionare malissimo a quanto dicono qua..

----------

## =DvD=

Non so... forse a ngi sono un po' di parte... sarà che sono ottimista...

----------

## neryo

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> devono ancora farmi l'upgrade alla mega pensa te se credo a questo 

 

Come tiscali... promettono promettono e poi non mantengono.. sul sito propongono la 3 Mb e io ho ancora la 640K e da piu di un mese mi e' stato notificato per mail che l upgrade a 1.2Mb mi sarebbe stato effettuato a giorni..... FIGURIAMOCI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kaio

Altro che 4Mbit, qua da me non c'è neppure una "misera" 640kbps  :Sad: 

----------

## lan

sinceramente mi hanno rotto il cazzo con 256 in upload non faccio una sega quando me ne daranno 512 o 640 allora si potrà ragionare.. fino ad ora pago troppo per un servizio scadente...

Eh vedremo.

----------

## lavish

Oh oh oh quanto godo a leggere notizie del genere :

http://www.repubblica.it/2005/c/sezioni/scienza_e_tecnologia/denunciatelecom/denunciatelecom/denunciatelecom.html

----------

## Raffo

si ok 256 di upload sono da terzo mondo. un duecentesimo della banda minima garantita. quella storia dei vp è assurda. 

che schifo. :Confused: 

----------

## hardskinone

Recentemente mi hanno aggiornato la linea a 2Mbit (Libero). Avrei gradito molto di più poter scegliere tra un raddoppio di banda ed uno sconto sulla tariffa (che è vergognosamente alta confrontata con le tariffe di altri Paesi).

----------

## Raffo

ho riproposto la notizia para para con tanto di commento di skyluke su un noto forum italiano, aspettando risposte. ho sentito troppo di condividere la notiziaccia  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

apprezzabile il fatto che vengano spiegate in maniera chiara questi meccanismi... Ah già me li vedo tutti contenti gli utonti gioir per il loro nuovo 4 mb, e la loro faccia quando vedranno la bellezza della chiavica che han sottoscritto  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  /manca l'emoticon per la risata bastarda  :Wink: 

Se si vuole qualità, la si paga... Che gli utenti vadano a vedere cosa offrono le varie NGI, McLink e soci...costan di più, è vero, ma forse questi providers hanno una concezione dell'utente diversa dai provider un tanto al chilo... 

Un esempio soltanto: stamattina il mio provider aveva dei problemi sulla dorsale ATM zona nord italia (ma io l'ho scoperto solo alla fine  :Smile:  )... Dopo lo smarimmento iniziale dovuto all'orpo non va l'adsl, attacco il mio 56k e vado sul loro sito per cercar il numero del centralino per chiedere se cosa non andasse e se era solo un mio problema. Neanche il tempo di cercare: apro la home e in rosso c'è la spiegazione del problema ed il tempo stimato per la risoluzione dello stesso. 

Quanti down avete subito nella vostra storia di navigatori? io 3, e le segnalazioni sono ancora là nell'apposita pagina sul sito del mio provider...

Avete una banda minima garantita? Quali servizi oltre alla connettività il vs. provider vi offre inclusi nel canone mensile? Valutate bene e a fine contratto valutate se non sia il caso di passare ad un ISP degno di questo nome... Non pagatelì più, cambiate isp devono meritarselo di essere i vostri ISP!

love and peace

----------

## lotti

ma stannof acendo le linee per if essi.. cioe' visto che la gente che se ne intende in italia e' 10 contro 1000 per quei 1000 promettono 4 mega... e anke se vanno a 54 kakka gli diranno e' normale....

ma poi che fanno a  fare tutto sto upgrade se poi l'upload e' a 30 kakkka : | ?

inoltre non hanno le linee giuste.

----------

## dappiu

 *Repubblica.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bruxelles potrebbe anche decidere di rinviare la questione all'authority italiana. Ma all'Associazione Anti Digital Divide sperano che questo non accada. 
> 
> 

 

E questo lo spero anche io!!!

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> manca l'emoticon per la risata bastarda
> 
> 

 

Io di solito uso questa  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## oRDeX

IO ho NGI, continuerò ad usarlo, confido in loro.

----------

## lavish

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Se si vuole qualità, la si paga... Che gli utenti vadano a vedere cosa offrono le varie NGI, McLink e soci...costan di più, è vero, ma forse questi providers hanno una concezione dell'utente diversa dai provider un tanto al chilo... 

 

Io sto iniziando ad informarmi riguardo ad NGI, ma come mai dici che costa di più?

 *http://internet.ngi.it/f5/listino.asp wrote:*   

> F5 1280/256  =>      372,00  (all'anno) =>      31,00  (al mese) 

 

Che mi sembra più o meno equivalente a tin.it e/o alice... sbaglio?

----------

## hardskinone

Ngi mi pare garantisca almeno il 90% della banda e la modalità FAST; i prezzi sono IVA esclusa.

----------

## neryo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Se si vuole qualità, la si paga... Che gli utenti vadano a vedere cosa offrono le varie NGI, McLink e soci...costan di più, è vero, ma forse questi providers hanno una concezione dell'utente diversa dai provider un tanto al chilo...  
> 
> Io sto iniziando ad informarmi riguardo ad NGI, ma come mai dici che costa di più?
> 
>  *http://internet.ngi.it/f5/listino.asp wrote:*   F5 1280/256  =>      372,00  (all'anno) =>      31,00  (al mese)  
> ...

 

Si come prezzi circa siamo li... Ma qualcuno sa se ci sono problemi a disdire il contratto e farne un'altro? E' possibile avere cmq continuita' di servizio? Thanks

----------

## lavish

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Si come prezzi circa siamo li... Ma qualcuno sa se ci sono problemi a disdire il contratto e farne un'altro? E' possibile avere cmq continuita' di servizio? Thanks

 

Sì è possibilissimo! Sul sito di ngi è spiegato tutto!

----------

## neryo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   Si come prezzi circa siamo li... Ma qualcuno sa se ci sono problemi a disdire il contratto e farne un'altro? E' possibile avere cmq continuita' di servizio? Thanks 
> 
> Sì è possibilissimo! Sul sito di ngi è spiegato tutto!

 

Non l ho ancora trovato.. e' nel contratto? Qualcuno di voi usa tiscali? Io sto pensando di passare a ng nella maniera pie' indolore...  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ora che ci penso.. perchè skyluke parla del primo aprile quando la commercializzazione partirà dal 31 marzo? magari è un "pesce"  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

@neryo: http://internet.ngi.it/f5/cavodati.asp

----------

## neryo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @neryo: http://internet.ngi.it/f5/cavodati.asp

 

ok grazie.. Si l'unico modo per evitare tempi morti e farsi portare un cavo dati a casa.. pero' potrei benissimo disdire il contratto con telecom e risparmiare qualche centinai di euro all'anno.....

----------

## mirko_3

Anche io ho tiscali, e penso che farò lo stesso... è già un po' che pensavo ad ngi. L'unico problema è che il contratto tiscali è rinnovato di anno in anno... sigh...

----------

## neryo

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

> Anche io ho tiscali, e penso che farò lo stesso... è già un po' che pensavo ad ngi. L'unico problema è che il contratto tiscali è rinnovato di anno in anno... sigh...

 

si.. il mio fortunatamente scade il 6/6/2005 quindi posso disdire il 6 aprile..  :Laughing: 

----------

## mirko_3

Oltre a guardare sulla bolletta (che non ho) c'è un modo per conoscere la data? Ho inviato un'email a tiscali per chiederlo, chissà quando rispondono...

----------

## neryo

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

> Oltre a guardare sulla bolletta (che non ho) c'è un modo per conoscere la data? Ho inviato un'email a tiscali per chiederlo, chissà quando rispondono...

 

Io gli ho telefonato per sicurezza... cmq basta guardare sulla prima bolletta scalando i 3 mesi gratuiti. Almeno per me e' stato cosi'...  :Wink: 

----------

## maxolo

ma che mi dite di ngi? qualcuno mi ha detto testuali parole "i pacchetti si perdono strada facendo..." io è da un pò che sto cercando di passare a ngi...boh! comunque sta roba della telecom ormai non ci penso neanche piu alle date che dicono loro...tanto passa da 1 a 2 mesi sicuro, se non 3,4,5,6,7 ... RONF!  :Exclamation: 

----------

## u238

boh... io prima avevo un ISP veramente sconosciuto ke nn andava 1 cakkio... tipo 3-4kb/sec in down... poi dopo 1 anno di "speranza" sono passato a telecom (alice) per disperazione... le tariffe non sono il massimo, ma vado comunque bene... il ping non è altissimo, e scarico sempre a banda piena... okei, ngi offre la fast, ma non mi lamento dai! intanto sto bene così  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

@u238: ma chi firma hai? o_0

----------

## u238

nn vi va? ...la devo cambiare? ...è la mia fisolifia di vita :asd:

----------

## lavish

 *u238 wrote:*   

> nn vi va? ...la devo cambiare? ...è la mia fisolifia di vita :asd:

 

Potrebbe dare fastidio a qualcuno secondo me... ma siamo OT, sorry  :Embarassed: 

----------

## u238

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *u238 wrote:*   nn vi va? ...la devo cambiare? ...è la mia fisolifia di vita :asd: 
> 
> Potrebbe dare fastidio a qualcuno secondo me... ma siamo OT, sorry 

 

scusate tutti.. meglio così?

----------

## lavish

 *u238 wrote:*   

> scusate tutti.. meglio così?

 

Io non ho voluto censurare nessuno, quindi non va bene così (almeno a me non va bene così). Ho solo espresso il mio parere, pensando che una tale firma potesse rivelarsi offensiva nei confronti delle ragazze (ma non solo) presenti in un forum che si è sempre mostrato molto educato ed equilibrato.

----------

## gutter

@u238: come detto da lavish nel rispetto delle ragazze e di tutti gli utenti del forum credo sia meglio che cambi la tua firma.

----------

## neryo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @u238: come detto da lavish nel rispetto delle ragazze e di tutti gli utenti del forum credo sia meglio che cambi la tua firma.

 

vera verissima come frase..  :Laughing:  ma concordo che x rispetto soprattutto delle ragazze che frequentano il forum meglio che la cambi in qualcosa del tipo.. "Le ragazze non si picchiano neanche con un fiore."  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *neryo wrote:*   

> si.. il mio fortunatamente scade il 6/6/2005 quindi posso disdire il 6 aprile.. 

 

no... sul contratto c'è espressamente scritto che devi disdire non mi ricordo quanti mesi prima (mi pare 2)

----------

## neryo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   si.. il mio fortunatamente scade il 6/6/2005 quindi posso disdire il 6 aprile..  
> 
> no... sul contratto c'è espressamente scritto che devi disdire non mi ricordo quanti mesi prima (mi pare 2)

 

Appunto 6 - 2 = 4 quindi in aprile!  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 :Embarassed:  certo se prima di scrivere imparassi a contare....  :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

----------

## AnonimoVeneziano

Muahahahahha 4096/256

Ma che è , un pesce d'aprile??  :Very Happy: 

Come fanno a dare in giro un ADSL così sbilanciata?

IMHO ci vuole almeno 512 in Upload

Ciao

----------

## =DvD=

Lo fanno per (penso): 

1) rosso alice: l'importante è che tu scarichi, non che tu uppi.

2) i p2p: se uppi poco la rete è più lenta

----------

## Truzzone

 *AnonimoVeneziano wrote:*   

> Muahahahahha 4096/256
> 
> Ma che è , un pesce d'aprile?? 
> 
> Come fanno a dare in giro un ADSL così sbilanciata?
> ...

 

Non se hai notato la velocità di Upload (in rapporto a quella di down) della Alice Adsl Fr  :Shocked: 

Semplicemente ridicolo  :Mad: 

CIao by Truzzone  :Sad: 

----------

## lan

io non ho parole... sigh e con 256 in up non combino na mazza... uff

----------

## u238

già... secondo me tengono basso l'up per evitare che qualcuno si metta su un serverino privato... in effetti con 256 nn si riesce a fare nulla...  :Rolling Eyes: 

...Truzzone... complimenti per l'avatar  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## AnonimoVeneziano

Madò ragazzi!!!

Ma avete visto il prezzo della 4 mega???

39 euro contro i 36 della 1.2 Mega!!

Solo 3 euro in + la fanno pagare , ma che senso ha un offerta del genere? Non potevano abbassare il prezzo della 1.2 mega? Io pago già 39 euro al mese col modem in comodato , adesso che ho preso il router potrei rispedirgli il loro pidocchioso modem e investire i 3 euro di risparmio nella 4 Mbit ....

Ciao

----------

## GuN_jAcK

leggete questo articolo.. può sembrare interessante  :Smile:  http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=52172

----------

## cloc3

Intervengo in aperta polemica con il titolo di questo post:

Perchè dite che Alice va a 4 millibit al secondo?

A me, in questo momento, sta facendo quasi 10 k  :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

A proposito. Come si fa a controllare la banda disponibile. Il fatto di usare un access point, connesso con un modem adsl complica le cose?

----------

## Little Cash

Vorrei dire la mia a riguardo. Io ho Alice ADSL da parecchio tempo, anzi ero vecchio cliente BBB (BroadBand Box) e mi hanno spostato su Alice tempo fa. L'upgrade da 640 -> 1280 Mbit/s me l'hanno effettuato in accordo con i loro tempi di scadenza, nel corso di questi 5 anni non ho mai lamentato (se non che per poche ore) guasti alla linea o limitazioni della banda (salvo una volta che se mi ricordo bene ha avuto problemi tutta italia per tre giorni). Ho chiesto una settimana fa l'upgrade a 4mbit/s, dato che non ho neanche il modem in comodato d'uso mi e' parso conveniente. L'upgrade mi e' stato fatto in 3 giorni, mi hanno mandato un'email di notifica sulla mia casella aliceposta. Scarico in *media* a 480 KBytes/s . Considerazioni: non so che dire.... sono l'eccezione che conferma la regola? (Regola: Telecom Fai Schifo). Sono daccordo quando si dice che il rapporto downstream/upstream e' pietoso.... a mio avviso dovrebbero dare non una DSL simmetrica ma almeno 1280 Mbit/s in upstream, invece che 256 Kbit/s. Non credo invece a quanto dice NGI.... o meglio: conosco (solo nella mia citta' eh) parecchie persone che hanno chiesto e ottenuto l'upgrade a 4 Mbit/s come me, e non si stanno lamentando. Forse sara' una sola a scoppio ritardato....?  :Wink: 

Saluti

P.S.: @Cloc3 

L'utilizzo di un AP Wireless non influisce sulla velocita' di connessione. Il discorso cambia se e' un router/firewall/AP, potrebbero esserci opzioni di misconfigurazione quali route statiche errate ecc., (Ma a quanto ho capito e' un semplice AP connesso al modem)

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

beh come qualità della linea io non mi sono mai lamentato.. però l'upgrade a 1280 non me l'hanno ancora fatto...

----------

## Cazzantonio

A me è arrivata una mail di tiscali che affermava che in futuro (prossimo... spero  :Rolling Eyes:  ) mi upgraderanno la banda da 2 a 6 megabit  :Shocked:  (porco zio... sono 750k al secondo!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  )

A parte l'ovvia considerazione che preferirei pagare un sesto di quello che pago per avere una connessione ad 1 mega (che mi basta e avanza...) se solo ci fosse tale opzione  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy:  ... il fatto è che uno potrebbe sospettare che i 6 mega promessi non siano effettivi...

non so che dire, per ora i miei 2 mega sono davvero due mega (nel senso che i sorgenti di gentoo li scarico a oltre 200k...) e ho anche 512k in upload

Se solo mi upgradassero anche la banda in upload  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: @Cloc3 
> 
> L'utilizzo di un AP Wireless non influisce sulla velocita' di connessione. Il discorso cambia se e' un router/firewall/AP, potrebbero esserci opzioni di misconfigurazione quali route statiche errate ecc., (Ma a quanto ho capito e' un semplice AP connesso al modem)

 

Non è in questo senso che ponevo la domanda.

Il fatto è che da una decina di giorni mi accorgo di comportamenti anomali della mia connessione, con rallentamenti incredibili fino alla disconnessione forzata.

Volevo sapere quali sono gli strumenti esistono per monitorare la linea, oltre al semplice download, e se il loro uso dipende dal modo in cui si  è collegati all'adsl.

----------

## funkoolow

francamente non so che farmene di 1,2,4,6 mbit in download, tanto ho la flat e se mi serve qualcosa, cha la scarichi in 5 ore, 50 o 5 minuti non mi cambia niente. Quello che potrebbe fare la differenza è la velocità in upload, che ne so, magari per potersi staccare dagli hosters e farsi tanti bei sitarelli indipendenti gentoo-powered.

controllare la rete nella LORO ottica significa anche questo: puoi PRENDERE quello che decido di darti IO, ma non puoi DARE, cha siano files, idee o documenti... non solo mp3 o divx...

Purtroppo il sogno è ancora ben lontano  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## z3n0

io metterei pure ngi xkè nella mia zona dice che il servizio è disponibile, il problema è che i prezzi sono alti, e ci stanno 75 di attivazione piu quel coso dati che deve andare nei cavi del tel e non ho cpaito bene! altrimenti avrei gia messo una 2046/512  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

Occhio che NGI e' quello che ti stacca la connessione per una giornata se stai a manetta x 24h e gli sballi i bei calcolini sulla banda che vendono ma che non hanno basati su numero di utenti/banda occupata...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

sicuro che nn sia tiscali?

----------

## flocchini

allora sara' *anche tiscali* ma di NGI son sicuro (l'hanno fatto ad un mio amico abbastanza affidabile per questo genere di cose)  :Wink: 

Vedo che se ne scoprono sempre delle belle parlando di provider...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## neryo

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> io metterei pure ngi xkè nella mia zona dice che il servizio è disponibile, il problema è che i prezzi sono alti, e ci stanno 75 di attivazione piu quel coso dati che deve andare nei cavi del tel e non ho cpaito bene! altrimenti avrei gia messo una 2046/512 

 

i 75 euro di attivazione sono per fati portare la linea dati a casa..

----------

## Truzzone

Ho da due giorni Alice 4Mbit e scarica a 400kb/s, con portante a 4032Mbit, quando gli altri hanno la portante a 4800Mbit e passa, adesso aspetto l'upgrade dell'upload a 512Kbit (voci du corridoio  :Wink:  )  :Smile: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Occhio che NGI e' quello che ti stacca la connessione per una giornata se stai a manetta x 24h e gli sballi i bei calcolini sulla banda che vendono ma che non hanno basati su numero di utenti/banda occupata... 

 

No. Io ho Alice. Inizialmente era una 640, che ultimamente è stata raddoppiata.

Da qualche giorno, mi accorgo che, anzichè i soliti 140 Kbit/s, leggo numeri inferiori a 10. Oggi il fenomeno è durato 24 ore filate.

Sono infastidito perché scommetto che, se telefono dicendo che scarico piano, mi rispondono che è colpa del server.

Per questo, mi servirebbe uno strumento per verificare la banda in un modo diverso dal semplice download. Qualcuno mi dice se esistono strumenti per fare questo?

----------

## Lestaat

Date un okkio a www.siadsl.it

prezzi decenti e ad una prima occhiata buono anche il servizio

incluso anche il VoIP e stop a telecom dove possibile

mica male

----------

## Little Cash

@cloc3

Non so se e' quello che cerchi tu, ma da quanto ho letto potrebbe esserti utile DialMon

http://www.linuxgazette.com/issue33/richardson.html

----------

## flocchini

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Per questo, mi servirebbe uno strumento per verificare la banda in un modo diverso dal semplice download. Qualcuno mi dice se esistono strumenti per fare questo?

 

Una cosa tipo questa?

----------

## z3n0

cos'è la linea dati?

----------

## cloc3

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una cosa tipo questa?

 

Sembra carino. E' un riferimento con una buona parvenza di oggettività.

Però non ho capito quale sia il meccanismo con cui lavora quel test. Se facesse semplicemente una prova di download, sarei al punto precedente.

Inoltre consente un massimo do tre prove mensili per uno stesso IP - anche se gli IP dinamici dovrebbero risultare meno svantaggiati.

----------

## Sparker

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Date un okkio a www.siadsl.it
> 
> prezzi decenti e ad una prima occhiata buono anche il servizio
> 
> incluso anche il VoIP e stop a telecom dove possibile
> ...

 

Un mio amico ha avuto pessimi rapporti con siadsl. Per dire, non scaricava mai a banda piena

Dopo un anno ha disdetto e ora ha ngi.

(parlo di più di un anno fa, magari ora è migliorato)

----------

## redview

io ho alice a 1.2Mbps e la mia domanda, per chi ha già fatto l'upgrade a 4Mbps, è:

ne vale la pena? [contando che costa 3euro, che in upload si va 16volte più lenti, che io mi sto trovando benissimo con il mio collegamento in quanto a banda di download e guasti alla linea].

grazie

bye

----------

## Truzzone

 *redview wrote:*   

> io ho alice a 1.2Mbps e la mia domanda, per chi ha già fatto l'upgrade a 4Mbps, è:
> 
> ne vale la pena? [contando che costa 3euro, che in upload si va 16volte più lenti, che io mi sto trovando benissimo con il mio collegamento in quanto a banda di download e guasti alla linea].
> 
> grazie
> ...

 

Se la fai online hai il primo mese gratuito così guadagni 3 il primo anno e non spendi niente in più, io l'ho attiva da 3 giorni e la banda in download si attesta sui 2.5-3Mbit e non 4 (con portante segnalata dal modem di 4Mbit), commercialmente non mi è ancora stata attivata, per cui credo che in questo momento la stanno provando per vedere se regge i 4Mbit il mio doppino, spero mi attivino la portante a 4.8Mbit al più presto così scarico a 500k/s (4Mbit)  :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mio Dio.....

```
Velocità di connessione downstream    6144 kbps

Velocità di connessione upstream    640 kbps
```

Ancora non mi ero abituato ai 2 megabit che già siamo a 6  :Shocked: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

P.S. grazie Tiscali....

----------

## neryo

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> cos'è la linea dati?

 

cavo dedicato alla tua adsl... quindi in pratica poi rimuovere il contratto telecom!

----------

## z3n0

in oche parole, quello che la wind mi porterà x distaccarmi da telecom fra circa 30 anni, xkè x loro io abito in burundi e quindi non necessito di ciò, nonostante questo possa fatturargli piu soldi!

..ah ho capito, grazie!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Novità dell'ultima ora: si passa ad alice 4mega GRATIS per tutti (nei prossimi mesi avverrà l'upgrade)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Ho da due giorni Alice 4Mbit e scarica a 400kb/s, con portante a 4032Mbit, quando gli altri hanno la portante a 4800Mbit e passa, adesso aspetto l'upgrade dell'upload a 512Kbit (voci du corridoio  ) 
> 
> Ciao by Truzzone 

 

come no, aspetta e spera  :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

IO attualmente sono con telecom, viaggio 1280, la linea è stabilissima e il mio router/modem wireless è sempre connesso.

Piuttosto mi succedono cose strane in upload....

Se faccio partire torrent e comincio a distribuire file, l'upload è a 80 circa ed è buono se non fosse che dopo un 15 minuti cade la connessione(quella della

linea adsl) e mi tocca aspettare 2 minuti per ricollegarmi a Internet.

Ora se metto il limite di upload a 35 questo non succede e io rimango sempre connesso.

Secondo voi questa è una limitazione di Telecom?

Non capisco perche non posso usufruire di tutta la banda che da contratto mi danno in upload!

Dovrei chiamare per chiedere spiegazioni?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma il max che puoi fare in upload con alice è 30 e qualcosa!

----------

## Truzzone

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ma il max che puoi fare in upload con alice è 30 e qualcosa!

 

256/8=32Kbyte/s  :Crying or Very sad: 

Speriamo nel'upgrade dell'Upload  :Sad: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Confused: 

----------

